# IN WIN G1 (modded In Win 909)



## alexciobanu (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey guys and welcome to my In Win G1 project log!


I've been busy working on my Thermaltake CaseMOD Invivational build lately and as that is getting close to completion it's time to start a new project!


I have been very excited for this project for a while and it's great to finally be able to start working on it!


For those in Australia and going to PAX AU, you will be able to see it in the Nvidia area with MSY as one of the Nvidia Battlestation rigs doing 4K G-Sync demos!


I want to say a huge thanks to all the sponsors which includes Gigabyte, In Win, Avexir, EKWBs, RamCity, Primochill and Icemodz!


Here are the specs:


Case - In Win 909

Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-Z170X Gaming G1

CPU - Intel i7 6700K

Memory - 4 x 4GB Avexit Blitz White LED 2400Mhz DDR4 Memory

GPU - 2 x Gigabyte GTX980ti Gaming G1

SSD - 2 x 500GB Crucial MX200 SSDs

M.2 - 2 x 512GB Samsung SM951 PCI-E M.2 SSDs

PSU - Corsair AX860


Cables - Icemodz Fully Custom Individually Sleeved Cables


LEDs - Icemodz RGB LED Strips


Radiators - EK-CoolStream PE 360 & EK-CoolStreak PE 240

Fans - 7 x EK-Vardar F4-120ER (2200rpm) White

Pump - EK-D5 Vario

Reservoir - PrimoChill 240mm CTR Phase II High Flow D5 Enabled Reservoir System

Fittings - PrimoChill Rigid Revolver Compression Fitting sets of red and black, Various Bitspower angle fittings, pass-throughs and extensions

Tubing - Primochill 1/2" Rigid PETG Tube Clear

CPU Block - EK-Supremacy EVO - Nickel Plexi

GPU Block - EK-FC980 GTX Ti WF3 - Nickel Plexi with clear Plexi inlet/outlet and backplates

Coolant - Mayhems Aurora Silver/White


This will be a black, red and white themed system based around the awesome Gigabyte Z170X Gaming G1 motherboard!


I want to start off with some pics of the beautiful In Win 909 case!






















































































Hope you guys will enjoy this one!


Stay tuned for more!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey guys!


Here is the case without the outside frame. I will start to give it a little bit of modding love!
























































HDD cages were riveted in so I had to drill them out!








Thanks for checking it out!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey guys!

I took the jig saw to the top of the case and expanded the hole in the top. It came out pretty good minus a minor slip when I was fining the cut edges.

The case is ready for powder coating now though. Will be a pretty cool colour if anyone can guess 





















Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Onderon (Oct 22, 2015)

nice love that glass panel. tell me its going to stay whole or in some form. Subbed


----------



## alexciobanu (Oct 25, 2015)

Onderon said:


> nice love that glass panel. tell me its going to stay whole or in some form. Subbed



Thanks for subbing mate! Yea the glass panel is staying whole, I wouldn't touch that


----------



## alexciobanu (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi guys!


I present to you the Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming G1 motherboard! This thing is a beast and I'm so excited to have it going in the system!


With 4-way SLI support, dual PCIe Gen3 x4 M.2 support, integrated watercooling with G1/4" threads,  PCIe metal shielding, USB Type-C connection and USB 3.1 support as well as an awesome multi-colour LED trace path that even lights up the rear I/O shield, this is in my opinion one of the best looking and feature packed Z170 motherboards out there at the moment!






















































































Thanks for checking it out guys!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## HammerON (Oct 25, 2015)

Sub'd for a cool case/mod


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 25, 2015)

subbed.


----------



## alexciobanu (Oct 26, 2015)

night.fox said:


> subbed.





HammerON said:


> Sub'd for a cool case/mod



Thanks a lot guys


----------



## alexciobanu (Oct 26, 2015)

Gigabyte Gaming G1 GTX 980TIs to go with the Gigabyte Z170 Gaming G1 motherboard!


I guess you guys can tell why I named this build In Win G1!


Thanks a lot to Gigabyte for the support on this project!


Like I said for the motherboard in the previous post, the same for these GPUs, some of the best 980TIs out there at the moment. And they are really good looking too!


I'm not sure if I mentioned before but PAX AU is coming up this weekend and this build will be on display in the Gigabyte area at the MSY booth! Anyone from Australia and going to PAX make sure to check it out. Also I will be stationed at the Cooler Master booth doing some live modding and workshops, please stop by and say hi!


Now lets check out these cards!!!


























980TI sandwich anyone?






























































Thanks for checking it out and stay tuned for more!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## erixx (Oct 26, 2015)

Are these kind of threads sponser supported? Looks like a yes. I am sure the work with the case will be great, but why dozens of pics of parts like video card? i know I know, fetish! But several pics of the BOXES???? WTF!!!!!


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 26, 2015)

erixx said:


> Are these kind of threads sponser supported? Looks like a yes. I am sure the work with the case will be great, but why dozens of pics of parts like video card? i know I know, fetish! But several pics of the BOXES???? WTF!!!!!


sponsorship agreement


----------



## adulaamin (Oct 26, 2015)

Subbed!


----------



## alexciobanu (Oct 27, 2015)

erixx said:


> Are these kind of threads sponser supported? Looks like a yes. I am sure the work with the case will be great, but why dozens of pics of parts like video card? i know I know, fetish! But several pics of the BOXES???? WTF!!!!!





ne6togadno said:


> sponsorship agreement



Yea I do have to show the love for the sponsors 


adulaamin said:


> Subbed!



Cheers mate


----------



## alexciobanu (Oct 27, 2015)

Here's the internal chassis back from powder coating and some more pics of the GPUs and MB together 


















































Thanks for checking it out and stay tuned for more!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey guys! 

Back with another hardware showcase update this time for EKWBs who have kindly supplied most of the watercooling gear that will be going in the system!

Very sexy packaging as always from EK!











The white Vardar fans, 2200rpm build for radiators with excellent static pressure!





















PE 240 and 360 rads, 45mm thick.






And the stars of the show, the waterblocks for the Gigabyte GTX 980TI Gaming G1 cards!


























Also included are clear inlet/outlet and backplates











There is also an EK-Supremacy EVO nickel plexi CPU block going in as well!

Thanks for checking it out guys and stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 7, 2015)

Custom vinyl on EK rads and fans!





























































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## peche (Nov 10, 2015)

♥ that mod!
those cards....
priceless...! cant wait to see more!

Regards,


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 11, 2015)

peche said:


> ♥ that mod!
> those cards....
> priceless...! cant wait to see more!
> 
> Regards,



Thanks a lot mate


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey guys!

Here are some awesome goodies from Primochill!

Rigid Revolver fittings and compression reservoir with D5 mount!







































































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi guys!

Here's some of the gear in the case and also the red frame is back in.

You can see a custom acrylic plate where the reservoir is mounted with a pass-through fitting going down into the main compartment and also a cover for the PSU area with the In Win logo on it 





















Fill port in the top 
















MNPCTECH grill on there just for the cool look. It goes with the bits of silver on the motherboard 






Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi guys!

Here's the 6700K CPU and also the cool Avexir Blitz DDR4 memory 

Also a bit of testing with all the hardware.














































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi guys!


I have some fancy looking SLI bridges to showcase today! You may have seen the Gigabyte one in the previous update 


That's the one I'm using in this system however I have the Nvidia and ASUS ones as well and thought it'd be good to do a comparison photo shoot. Which one do you like best?


I think it does depend on what brands you prefer as well and also the theme of your build. I'll be slightly modding the Gigabyte one with a white Gigabyte Eye logo instead of the blue.


Also the cables from Icemodz are incredible as always. Check out those closed combs, awesome!
















































































Thanks for checking it out guys and stay tuned for more!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## Ty1er (Nov 29, 2015)

alexciobanu said:


> Snip...


Honestly, the ROG one looks the best to me, I am a fan of brushed aluminum and the color red 

Subbed.


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 29, 2015)

Ty1er said:


> Honestly, the ROG one looks the best to me, I am a fan of brushed aluminum and the color red
> 
> Subbed.



I like them all, it's hard to chose a favourite when I have all of them here


----------



## Ty1er (Nov 29, 2015)

alexciobanu said:


> I like them all, it's hard to chose a favourite when I have all of them here


I actually have this case BTW, do you have any suggestions on reservoir mounting? My radiator on the back is too big to fit a reservoir there.

Thanks


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 1, 2015)

Ty1er said:


> I actually have this case BTW, do you have any suggestions on reservoir mounting? My radiator on the back is too big to fit a reservoir there.
> 
> Thanks



Hi Ty1er! Depending on your res and if you're saying it won't fit in the back then the top might be an option like in my case, unless you have HDDs there. You can then think about fitting it to the front rad or where the bottom rads are. Depends how big your res is and how much room you have with your graphics card 

Hope this helps!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Ty1er (Dec 5, 2015)

alexciobanu said:


> Hi Ty1er! Depending on your res and if you're saying it won't fit in the back then the top might be an option like in my case, unless you have HDDs there. You can then think about fitting it to the front rad or where the bottom rads are. Depends how big your res is and how much room you have with your graphics card
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help 
My build is a lot less nicer than yours but:







Also a suggestion, try to make the glass clearer? It's very tinted.


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 5, 2015)

Alright guys here are some shots before I filled up the build!


This was pretty much a day before it had to get shipped out to PAX AU and I was really running out of time which is why the build log fell behind since then.


Should get the build pretty much up to date with the next update 


Hope you guys like it so far!




















A shot of the cable management, ignore the Adata drive, there were two Crucial SSDs put in there in the end!








Still need to show you guys the decals I did on it afterwards, mainly for the sponsors for the PAX display 


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 7, 2015)

Ty1er said:


> Thanks for the help
> My build is a lot less nicer than yours but:
> Also a suggestion, try to make the glass clearer? It's very tinted.



Looks good  There's nothing you can do to the glass, I really like it like this though


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 7, 2015)

Here it is guys, just after filling up 





















Cheers,

Alex


----------



## redundantslurs (Dec 7, 2015)

In Win's 900 series cases are very nice, subbed, can't wait to see the outcome.


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 8, 2015)

redundantslurs said:


> In Win's 900 series cases are very nice, subbed, can't wait to see the outcome.



Thanks a lot and yea def some very very nice cases


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

You can see the decals I did on the case here, mainly for sponsors for the PAX display. But I really like them, give the build a sorta race car look!
















Also the SLI bridge mod. It's a piece of acrylic stock over the original Gigabyte eye. I didn't want to ruin this SLI bridge as it's pretty unique so making a cover made sense 































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## speedy_3014 (Dec 10, 2015)

Looks good! Im gonna be doing something similar to this in my 904. Gotta love these InWin cases.


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 11, 2015)

speedy_3014 said:


> Looks good! Im gonna be doing something similar to this in my 904. Gotta love these InWin cases.



Thanks a lot


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi guys!

Here are the few pics that I have of the system at PAX Australia 

Also I'm proud to announce that the In Win G1 build has been nominated for MOTM over on Bit-Tech!

Show some love with a vote: http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=296030
















Hope these pics show the build a bit better!

Will post pics from my studio with the next update 

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey guys!


Here are final pics for V1 of this build! V2 coming very shortly as I watercool the graphics cards as well and redo the custom loop.


This has been running the Mayhems Aurora 2 coolant for about a month or so and as you can see it has lost most of its effect. It changed colour a bit and in the tubes it looks clear. I will be using EK Ice White coolant for V2.


These are just a few of the photos I took. For over 60 pics of the finished build you can check out this album on my Facebook page and maybe drop a like as well. You may see other cool things and stuff a bit earlier than on the forums.


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.917425941679000.1073741847.772776719477257&type=3


Also the LEDs may look a bit bluish in the pics but it is RGB and set to white.


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey guys!

Started working on the new loop!

Graphics cards have been dismantled and EK waterblocks are being installed!

You can also see I've started redoing some of the tubing!





















One beefy cooler 
















The top bend was pretty tricky do to as the fittings were not lining up






I had to extend the top pass through fitting lower a bit but I'm happy with the end result 






Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 23, 2015)

The full cover EK Waterblocks are installed on the graphics cards and they look incredible!

I had a small photo shoot before putting them in the system, have a look!





























































Thanks for checking it out and stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## peche (Dec 23, 2015)

nice waterblocks ! but the air cooler of new G1 cards from gigabyte is so sexy! 
let me know if you are not going to use it,


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 24, 2015)

peche said:


> nice waterblocks ! but the air cooler of new G1 cards from gigabyte is so sexy!
> let me know if you are not going to use it,



Yea they are looking really nice. I'm not sure if I will use them again but I will keep them


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey guys!


New tubing is done and the build is once again in one piece ready for filling!


Using EK Pastel White this time and going to be stick with that for the long term 


Have a look at the new tubing, I'm loving the look of this 
























































Thanks for checking it out guys 


Cheers!


Alex


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 30, 2015)

Looking good, that Pastel should look amazing in there (hope you got all the remnants of the Aurora 2 out too)


----------



## peche (Dec 30, 2015)

alexciobanu said:


> Yea they are looking really nice. I'm not sure if I will use them again but I will keep them


if you wont use them we could do a monkey business with them !

Greath work lad! excellent mod!

Regards,


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 30, 2015)

I can give those unused cards a good home on my RVE Mobo . Lol


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 31, 2015)

DarthBaggins said:


> Looking good, that Pastel should look amazing in there (hope you got all the remnants of the Aurora 2 out too)



Thanks! Yea it should be all good, cleaned the CPU block, the rads and fittings. Only one I didn't do is the pump and res as well as the motherboard block but it will be all good 



peche said:


> if you wont use them we could do a monkey business with them !
> 
> Greath work lad! excellent mod!
> 
> Regards,





DarthBaggins said:


> I can give those unused cards a good home on my RVE Mobo . Lol



I'll be keeping the card coolers guys mainly because the cards were sponsored so if I ever need to do anything with them I have the coolers to put back on


----------



## alexciobanu (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey guys,

Here are the final pictures for V2 of this build! Sorry, they're a bit later than promised but I've been very busy lately, moving house as well as dealing with some personal issues.

Things are starting to pick up now so hopefully more exciting things coming!

Speaking of exciting things, I can confirm that this build will be on display at Computex 2016 all thank to Avexir! This is a huge honour for me! If anyone ends up there, keep an eye out!

Let have a look at the build guys!





















































































Hope you guys like it!

Again I want to say a huge thanks to all the sponsors on this project, it's definitely been one of the more exciting projects I've worked on in 2015!

*Thanks Gigabyte, In Win, Avexir, EK Water Blocks, Primochill, Ram City and Icemodz!*

For over 60 final pics of this build you can check out the album on my page here - https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.938369092918018.1073741853.772776719477257&type=3

Stay tuned for more exciting projects to come in 2016!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## peche (Jan 14, 2016)

great work lad! just great!


----------



## The Foldinator (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice work buddy...


----------



## alexciobanu (Jan 14, 2016)

The Foldinator said:


> Nice work buddy...





peche said:


> great work lad! just great!



Thanks a lot guys! Glad you like it


----------



## alexciobanu (May 26, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have some new updates on this build 

After two versions it's now going into V3

AVEXIR have asked me to display the build at their Computex booth coming up and it's going through some changes for this. Changing some of the hardware and the loop a little bit.

Due to the changes new build name is IN WIN PREMIUM 

Hope you guys enjoy these quick updates on this build yet again.

First up, new motherboard and graphics cards!






























































Thanks for checking it out and stay tuned for more.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## erixx (May 27, 2016)

I could not live with so few USB 2/ 3 rear ports!


----------



## alexciobanu (May 27, 2016)

Hi guys,

I've added some vinyl to the motherboard to bring it in line with the theme of the build!

Most of the other things will be a straight swap 

Also a look at the EK Supremacy EVO CPU block and Avexir Blitz Memory.



















































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (May 28, 2016)

Hi guys,

Changed some of the vinyl logos in the build from Gigabyte G1 to a more ASUS Signature look as well as showing some EK love. Also a special shout-out to AVEXIR on the side panel 

And check out the sweet looking ASUS STRIX GTX 980TI!












































































Thanks for checking it out and stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (May 29, 2016)

Hi guys,

I made a quick video of installing an EK Waterblock to the ASUS STRIX GTX 980TI graphics cards. It's my very first video so let me know what you think. I know the lighting isn't too good in this one but I'm learning. Hopefully the content is good 

Subscribe to the Simple Modz channel for more watercooling and modding related videos.

Check out the video here:










Also some shots of the cards with sexy waterblocks installed 



















































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (May 31, 2016)

Hi guys,

I think it's pretty obvious that the build is already at Computex by now. Just been busy as always and haven't managed to post all the updates yet.

Here are shots of the new tubing layout before filling up, just slightly different.






Notice the vinyl work on the small SLI bridge, it was the only one I had available at the time however it turned out great.






















































































Thanks for checking it out, I'll have the final pics in the next update!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Caring1 (May 31, 2016)

Interesting build, but I think the power button and USB ports should be on the top brace, not the bottom where they can be kicked easily while sitting at a desk.


----------



## alexciobanu (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi guys,

Here's the finished build!











.























































































































































Thanks for checking it out guys and hope you have enjoyed these last updated!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Applerogue (Jul 15, 2016)

Great Job ! Beautiful white build. However, for both your build, how do you drain your water out of system? I'm also a big fun of EK radiators but lacking of holes sometimes bothers me.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 15, 2016)

Not sure how I missed this build but it looks awesome.
Great work!


----------



## Applerogue (Jul 16, 2016)

Did you do powder coating urself or did you send it to somewhere to have it done? If Im to do it myself, I can except a large amount of surface finishing before spraying.........


----------



## alexciobanu (Jul 18, 2016)

Applerogue said:


> Great Job ! Beautiful white build. However, for both your build, how do you drain your water out of system? I'm also a big fun of EK radiators but lacking of holes sometimes bothers me.



Thanks a lot man! Glad you like it  For draining I usually undo one of the fittings. If the loop is air tight, not much will leak at first and then you can get a small bowl under there until you can connect a tube leading outside. Once that's done I undo the reservoir cap and out it goes.

I sometimes build in a drain port but very rarely unless I can hide it somewhere. For the 3rd version of this build as it went to Computex and back I did a drain port just under the graphics cards for easy drainage using a Bitspower valve 

Hope this helps!



manofthem said:


> Not sure how I missed this build but it looks awesome.
> Great work!



Thanks a lot mate 



Applerogue said:


> Did you do powder coating urself or did you send it to somewhere to have it done? If Im to do it myself, I can except a large amount of surface finishing before spraying.........



I took this to a powder coating place to get done. Due to the nature of powder coating, it's not something that can be done at home. The damn thing has to be put in a huge oven haha. I'm looking into automotive paint with a compressor for home usage as that is much easier to do yourself. So far I've just been using spray cans 

If you follow my other builds logs, I've started doing some videos and plan to do more. Perhaps at some point in the future I'll do one about painting one of my builds


----------



## Applerogue (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks a lot  I'm getting a InWin 909 this week as well. Im going to send the inner frame to my friends shop to powder coating it. I thought you did this in your oven tho haha. I plan to do a blue and red version from your inspirations.  Once I start my build, I will post the log and let you know


----------

